
European Court Rules Netflix Must Contribute to German Film Subsidies - cirrus-clouds
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/european-court-rules-netflix-contribute-german-film-subsidies-1112391
======
tomohawk
Sad to hear its OK to pass retroactive laws in Germany, but maybe Netflix
should just tack on 5% to cover this for any German customers.

